# Are there Furry Celebrities Out there?



## Leostale (May 2, 2009)

......Are there famous people  out here that are proud and furry?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2009)

If there are, i doubt any would admit it.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

I sure hope not D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I sure hope not D:



I dunno, Maybe a celebrity furrie would spin the fandoms reputation around a little bit?.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

You've seen what kind of news celebs are in, yeah?

You really think that? _really?_


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You've seen what kind of news celebs are in, yeah?
> 
> You really think that? _really?_



Umm.....that is a damn good point.


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2009)

"Furry celebrities" 

Yes

"Celebrities that are also a known furry"

No


----------



## FurForCameron (May 2, 2009)

Sarah Silverman, I think. I read it in the article on furries in Swindle Magazine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Sarah Silverman, I think. I read it in the article on furries in Swindle Magazine.




Who?


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2009)

There's One, if not all of them are furrie(s) in the band "30 Seconds to mars".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's One, if not all of them are furrie(s) in the band "30 Seconds to mars".



Really?


----------



## Irreverent (May 2, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's One, if not all of them are furrie(s) in the band "30 Seconds to mars".



And judging by the videos, there may be a fury or too in the band, Cake.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 2, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Sarah Silverman, I think. I read it in the article on furries in Swindle Magazine.


No. Having the same name as a celebrity does not make someone a celebrity. :roll: That is a totally different person.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2009)

Huh, I was just thinking this recently while watching Punk'd.

Imagine if someone like Zac Effron announced he owns a squirrel costume. Give it two weeks and you've got thousands of little girls with squirrel tails and Effron's name on acorn shaped necklaces at Claire's Accessories.

Do not want.


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one has claimed to be a famous person yet in this thread.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (May 2, 2009)

well, i said hello in IRC and LotsofNothing said "Oh god, its him", does that count? :3

also, halfway through the music video for '9 in the afternoon' they turn into furries


----------



## Dahguns (May 2, 2009)

Wasn't there a member of Kiss that was a fur?
Remember hearing that somewhere.
(and no im not sayin' that cause of the catman makeup)


----------



## Beastcub (May 2, 2009)

i hear rumors that seth green might be
in an interview he said he first met someone at a furry con, but it is hard to tell if he was serious or not


----------



## Dahguns (May 2, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i hear rumors that seth green might be
> in an interview he said he first met someone at a furry con, but it is hard to tell if he was serious or not


*http://tinyurl.com/dcdjak*
lol


----------



## haynari (May 2, 2009)

There are probably many celebrities who would identify themselves as furries. the problem however is that it is almost a kind of taboo subject, especially with all of the stereotypes. If my band makes it big (we already have released 2 albums) I am gonna be a proud fur, I dont give a damn what people will think. And I do think that if we had a famous person in the fandom, some stereotypes or misconceptions might start to fade off and go away. especially if the famous person is a down to earth kind of person who just happens to be a furry. maybe they could clear up some rumors publicly and make the whole furry fandom not such a big deal.


----------



## iBolt! (May 2, 2009)

There needs to be a famous fur... because I've run into some people who were sad and confused because they didn't know what a furry was. I didn't know what a furry was till 2008 and I've been one since 2003.


----------



## Sulfide (May 2, 2009)

I couldnt stand to be a celeb furry. UGH. So I would understand why they wouldnt be open about it


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 2, 2009)

The paparazi would be all over their ass if they did come out, somethings are best kept to yourself (and amongst furries, secretly).


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

They exist but we'll never know who they are sadly.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2009)

If any of you people out there on FAF are famous, please tell!
We wont go to the press with it.
I promise.
Really.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## iBolt! (May 2, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> I couldnt stand to be a celeb furry. UGH. So I would understand why they wouldnt be open about it



If I was famous (god forbid) I would not see any reason to not be open about myself. If someone believe I'm bad for it, so be it! There's gotta be someone out there that supports me at least... otherwise, how did I become famous in the first place?


----------



## krisCrash (May 2, 2009)

If porn stars count as celebs, Buck Angel sometimes signs blog posts with "Woof!"

Speculations GO!

however I am not sure paparazzi would give a damn. Unless they would truely bother to paint a picture of how baaaad furry is. Those CSI episodes were pretty harmless.


----------



## |||||||||||||||||||| (May 2, 2009)

I always liked to imagine in my head that Prince was a furry.

rofl


----------



## SnowFox (May 2, 2009)

I'm actually Michael Jackson.

I would never hurt a puppy


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm actually Michael Jackson.
> 
> I would never hurt a puppy


 
It wouldn't surprise me if MJ had a few Softpaw issues under his bed.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 2, 2009)

Michel Nostradamus was a furry.


----------



## Defcat (May 2, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> If I was famous (god forbid) I would not see any reason to not be open about myself. If someone believe I'm bad for it, so be it! There's gotta be someone out there that supports me at least... otherwise, how did I become famous in the first place?


 
I could think of a thousand reasons as to why I wouldn't want the general population to know about every little aspect of my life.


----------



## Ceuper (May 2, 2009)

Celebrities are just people. :/


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Celebrities are just people. :/


 But people that stupid people obsess over and emulate.


----------



## Erewolf (May 2, 2009)

My mom says I'm a celebrity...Does that count? :V

On a serious note though, only the BAD celebrities get all the paparazzi...Only bad things would come from a furry celeb. Or like one would only pretend to be one to get press and everyone would be like 'OH HEY YEA A FURRY LIKE CELEBRITY 5000' and we'd all be like:

>:1


----------



## Defcat (May 2, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Celebrities are just people. :/


 
celebrities are just empty shells of human beings who are made to look and act in a way that makes them seem more important somehow. There is no human that means "more" in the world yet somehow these people are reveird similarly to a god. 

All they are is a distraction, a means for the media to keep our attention in order to sell more products. When the actor is celebrated more than the movie, this is where the point of artfull filmmaking is missed.


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

Defcat said:


> celebrities are just empty shells of human beings who are made to look and act in a way that makes them seem more important somehow. There is no human that means "more" in the world yet somehow these people are reveird similarly to a god.


Is it bad that you can replace celebrities with popes and get a perfect fit? I did that and laughed. (No offense to any Catholics, if they're on here, but the pope concept is pretty much against Christianity in general).


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (May 2, 2009)

I think Alison Goldfrapp is a furry. Where's the proof? Well, I haven't seen her at any conventions, but let's look at the evidence....







Alison Goldfrapp wearing a horse tail while performing in October 2003.

In 2004, the band toured Australia, Japan, Europe and North America supporting Duran Duran,[28] and embarked on the Wonderful Electric Tour. Sections of the stage show featured Goldfrapp in a white dress wearing a horse tail and dancers with deer heads, and were inspired by Goldfrapp's interest in animals and mythology.[29]

(From Wikipedia)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]...the                reason for the horse tail and deerheaded dancers[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
              "I suppose it all stems from my interest in animals and mythology,                and how humans depict animals in art and music, and also, I just                like the surrealness of it. I like that mixing up hybrids of things.                And it feels really nice having that tail, it makes you want to                swish around."   -As quoted by Alison Goldfrapp.[/FONT]


Number 1- Video with "dog people"

Strict Machine-Video with "husky men" (I think this song was also in that CSI episode?)

Train-People dressed up as animals. *Uncensored Mix* Warning: Thar be titties. 

GOLDFRAPP IN A FOX FURSUIT - Yep...says it all.

I don't need to post her CD covers...The videos say it all. 

She does have 2 beautiful huskies. I believe she did her own CD artwork for Black Cherry, with one of her dogs on the cover. 

Anyway, even if she isn't a furry, I do love her music.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2009)

PeachesWolfiez said:


> I think Alison Goldfrapp is a furry. Where's the proof? Well, I haven't seen her at any conventions, but let's look at the evidence....



when i first read Alison Goldfrapp i thought it said Alison Goldfap >.> I am tired and can't read properlyu at the moment.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

Man, it's too bad her music isn't good those songs.  I really can't say anything based off three, but really the drum machines were the strongest point.  :C


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 2, 2009)

I am!


----------



## SnickersTheCat (May 3, 2009)

I'm sure there are. I don't think they'd ever go public with it cause you'd get either the "omg your weird" or "lawl, what's a furray?" reaction Xd.


----------



## Lowblock (May 3, 2009)

I'm really Christofur Walken...


----------



## Lowblock (May 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Is it bad that you can replace celebrities with popes and get a perfect fit? I did that and laughed. (No offense to any Catholics, if they're on here, but the pope concept is pretty much against Christianity in general).




Not to spark a flamewar/derailing religion thread, but the pope against Christianity is almost completely backward.  In fact, all Protestant and suxhreligions stemmed off of Catholicism with Martin Luther and his 95 theses. So, really, Christianity is ripping off Catholicism.

I knew going to a private school would come in handy.


----------



## kashaki (May 3, 2009)

[url=http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/spongejerk89/chuck-norris.gif]Chuck Norris is.
[/URL]


----------



## whoadamn (May 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> But people that stupid people obsess over and emulate.


...as a direct result of their inability to generate originality


----------



## Lowblock (May 3, 2009)

kashaki said:


> [url=http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/spongejerk89/chuck-norris.gif]Chuck Norris is.
> [/URL]




Cannot unsee


----------



## Liam (May 3, 2009)

Lets make a hypothetical situation.
There is a celebrity, Linda, who is a furry.
She admits to being a furry.
Tabloid reporters get a hold of this information.
Some tabloid writer knows about the more ... kinky parts of the fandom, and writes an article connecting Linda to these, which she isn't actually.
Life becomes hell for Linda.

Why would a celebrity confess and risk something like this?


----------



## Leostale (May 3, 2009)

..... There might be someone famous enough that he would not see it as risk


----------



## Arcadium (May 3, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Huh, I was just thinking this recently while watching Punk'd.
> 
> Imagine if someone like Zac Effron announced he owns a squirrel costume. Give it two weeks and you've got thousands of little girls with squirrel tails and Effron's name on acorn shaped necklaces at Claire's Accessories.
> 
> Do not want.



I give you that, but what if someone very respectable, like, i dunno, Richard Branson or something, is a furry. Someone of his respected calibur. It wouldn't be bad at all, if not really cool to see a corporation, like Virgin, have Anthro characters in there ads, or as a mascot.



Defcat said:


> celebrities are just empty shells of human beings who are made to look and act in a way that makes them seem more important somehow. There is no human that means "more" in the world yet somehow these people are reveird similarly to a god.
> 
> All they are is a distraction, a means for the media to keep our attention in order to sell more products. When the actor is celebrated more than the movie, this is where the point of artfull filmmaking is missed.




See Ashton Kutcher, Zac Effron, etc for this. The celebrities like that, just damn terrbile. First, you must define a celeb. If you can call Wozniak a celebrity, i could see no problem for him being an open furry. A band member, no problem. Mily Cirus, that's where it stops.

Also, if i spelt her name wrong, i don't care.


----------



## Henk86 (May 3, 2009)

Even if furry celebs exist they wouldn't admit it, if you're famous it's a career killer.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

haynari said:


> There are probably many celebrities who would identify themselves as furries. the problem however is that it is almost a kind of taboo subject, especially with all of the stereotypes. If my band makes it big (we already have released 2 albums) I am gonna be a proud fur, I dont give a damn what people will think. And I do think that if we had a famous person in the fandom, some stereotypes or misconceptions might start to fade off and go away. especially if the famous person is a down to earth kind of person who just happens to be a furry. maybe they could clear up some rumors publicly and make the whole furry fandom not such a big deal.




I'm in an experimental noise band, and we've made 3 albums.... it's more of an art band and we were going to make a song using a taxidermied pigeon. Also, I had the idea of flashing furry porn on a projector at a concert. just to make things interesting. but other than that, I have no idea how to incorporate furries in with the music.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

whoops. just found a famous fur.

Genesis P-orridge
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nw=122&prev=/images?q=furries&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> whoops. just found a famous fur.
> 
> Genesis P-orridge
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nw=122&prev=/images?q=furries&hl=en&sa=N&um=1



The picture at the bottom is amazing.
I CAN'T STOP LOOKING.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Celebrities don't make it their goal to say their proud of their hobbies *facepalm*. 

They often try to make their persona life as little known as possible.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> The picture at the bottom is amazing.
> I CAN'T STOP LOOKING.




LOL. 
;; actually Genesis P-orridge's band Throbbing Gristle finally all makes sense now...
 I highly reccomend them. 
then again, the band's been around since 1969.


----------



## Arcadium (May 3, 2009)

I hope to one day get me a mixer and an MPC, so i can learn how to produce music. And even so, i'm kinda of the DJ already, who plays music at local parties and such. When i get serious, i've already decided that i'm gonna have my fursona as my mascot, and Arcadium as my DJ name. I don't really care about what people will think, so whatever.

If i was a celeb, i wouldn't care. I'd have money man.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I hope to one day get me a mixer and an MPC, so i can learn how to produce music.




er...

1) free program audacity
2) free synth program
3) ???
4) profit!!
(just to get ye started)

producing music is so much more difficult than playing it, hon.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Singing it, even just karaoke, is even more difficult :c


----------



## Defcat (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> er...
> 
> 1) free program audacity
> 2) free synth program
> ...


 
Produced music implys that it was ment to be sold, thus leaving the point of music behind. Producing what neanderthals in the music industry call "music" these days is certainly not difficult because the music is so primitive. 

If your into music for the money your in it for all the wrong reasons. 

as far as how money is handled in the music industry anyway, you might want to read this to get an idea on that http://www.permanentrecordstudios.net/theproblemwithmusic.pdf


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Produced music implys that it was ment to be sold, thus leaving the point of music behind. Producing what neanderthals in the music industry call "music" these days is certainly not difficult because the music is so primitive.




that's what I was getting at when he said that. 

as for me, we will never cease making music.
and my music I mean experimental noise.
which is not marketable and is still rampant and coarse. 

this is a link to some of my music. it's all very very old. I have new stuff, but it's all on cassette. 
http://carlautta.com/audio.html


anyway. BACK ON TOPIC!

famous furs...


----------



## Defcat (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> that's what I was getting at when he said that.
> 
> anyway. BACK ON TOPIC!
> 
> famous furs...


 
Right, that was a bit of a derail.

what do I say now though? ummmm... ummmmm.....

OH GOD THE PRESSURE!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Right, that was a bit of a derail.
> 
> what do I say now though? ummmm... ummmmm.....
> 
> OH GOD THE PRESSURE!



the uh...

PRESSURE OF BEING A FAMOUS FUR?!


----------



## Defcat (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> the uh...
> 
> PRESSURE OF BEING A FAMOUS FUR?!


 
Right! roll with it come on..........

yes, there would be quite a bit of pressure, cuz.... uh...... of the...... MEDIA! yes! the MEDIA would have a feild day showing how perverted they are! 

Or perhaps suddenly furs would be cool, depends on the celebrity. Either way I don't think anything good would come out of a celebrity proclaiming to be a fur.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Right! roll with it come on..........
> 
> yes, there would be quite a bit of pressure, cuz.... uh...... of the...... MEDIA! yes! the MEDIA would have a feild day showing how perverted they are!
> 
> Or perhaps suddenly furs would be cool, depends on the celebrity. Either way I don't think anything good would come out of a celebrity proclaiming to be a fur.




I agree. all those celebs should keep their damn mouths shut!
btw, download mah muzik. *prod prod*
in my opinion, the furries arent known as much to people irl as online, and it's mostly the younger generation that's into it. I think the reason why there's no furry celebs is that they simply arent on the internet as much or they just dont know about it.
they're also older than most of our fandom.


----------



## Arcadium (May 4, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Produced music implys that it was ment to be sold, thus leaving the point of music behind. Producing what neanderthals in the music industry call "music" these days is certainly not difficult because the music is so primitive.
> 
> If your into music for the money your in it for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> as far as how money is handled in the music industry anyway, you might want to read this to get an idea on that http://www.permanentrecordstudios.net/theproblemwithmusic.pdf



Well then i should re-phrase it then. I want to create music man, but not in the mood to sell it, now. Fur Affinity Artists like Renard_V really got me into the idea of posting stuff to FA. I am not looking to make "cash Moneyz", bro. I don't believe in the record label idea. Music should be free, and the artists shouldn't bitch if they enjoy making it. They make enough from tours and PR.

Now i am getting back on topic.

I would surly kill myself if Efron anounced he was a furry, and it became a fucked up fad. I would hate it. As un-likely as that is, the thought alone is bad.


----------



## Smelge (May 4, 2009)

Technically speaking though, regarding the whole "why would a celebrity reveal something about their life that can be used in the tabloids, blah blah blah...", if a celebrity comes out and says "I like doing this thing", there is no shocking revelation for the tabloids. If the celeb kept quiet and a friend of a friend let on to a reporter, the media backlash would be far worse than the celeb just coming out and saying it themself.

Just a thought.


----------



## Corto (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> whoops. just found a famous fur.
> 
> Genesis P-orridge
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nw=122&prev=/images?q=furries&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


Not safe for work, man! NOT SAFE FOR WORK!


----------



## makmakmob (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> whoops. just found a famous fur.
> 
> Genesis P-orridge
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nw=122&prev=/images?q=furries&hl=en&sa=N&um=1



_*MY EYES*_


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> _*MY EYES*_




srsly... here's more pics of genesis P-Orridge:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=genesis+P+orridge&btnG=Search+Images&aq=f&oq=

NSFW!!!!


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

I *facepalmed* myself so hard when I came here that I forgot how to breathe.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Genesis P-Orridge? What the fuck is going on? 


Is Psychic TV back together?


----------



## BlackRat (May 5, 2009)

There's probably alot of celebrities that would identify themselves as furry, but doesn't mean that they're about to make a public announcement about it. The celebrities that are are probably the ones that put no emphasis on it, so go fairly unnoticed. 
I think it would be good to have a furry celebrity out there, but it depends who. Zac Efron (or w/e) would be just terrible because of the inevitable fad that would follow (as mentioned before). Seth Green I could see, and he's not buried in the "impressionable crowd" enough to cause much of a fad replication.

[Off Topic:


Defcat said:


> Produced music implys that it was ment to be sold, thus leaving the point of music behind. Producing what neanderthals in the music industry call "music" these days is certainly not difficult because the music is so primitive.


I don't even listen to mainstream music anymore. It's all synthesized rhythms with a topic of either boyfriends/girlfriends or how sexy the singer thinks they are.]


----------



## Irreverent (May 5, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> whoops. just found a famous fur.



Hmmm.....I would suggest "controversial" and "niche" over famous.   Ask Joe-Sixpack on the street who that is and you'll get a blank look.

Other than Load_Blown, there's probably only a dozen of us that have heard of any of those bands, and I'm willing to bet there's only one of us that has seen them live.



Load_Blown said:


> Is Psychic TV back together?



Yeah, they just might be.  There's some nebulous stuff on wiki, and I think they hooked up with the Butthole Surfers.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 5, 2009)

Oh, Deadmau5.

He's a furry.


----------



## Arcadium (May 5, 2009)

Matthew Ebel, an awesome piano rock musician from Boston, is a furry. Again, it depends what you call a musician. I mean, he's never gonna be on E or Celebrity news, but he has albums and is a working musician.

Check him out: http://matthewebel.com/


----------



## MattyK (May 5, 2009)

I'm from Facepunch, and have been there with a Flawless PBan record for the last three years. Does that make me a Celeb?

*Edit:*
Nope, that makes me a _Goldfaaaaaaaag_. But the Mods are like "Bleh, cba with the old Playerbase, pay us a fiver for 'Donation' privellages" >.=.>


----------



## Zrcalo (May 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Genesis P-Orridge? What the fuck is going on?
> 
> 
> Is Psychic TV back together?




no. throbbing gristle is back together...
with a new album no less.
and they're currently touring..
like... this month!


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (May 5, 2009)

BOB SAGET....is a furry.







Okay....I quit.


----------



## Arcadium (May 6, 2009)

PeachesWolfiez said:


> BOB SAGET....is a furry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I am amazed.


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2009)

Canadian punk rocker Bif Naked has a bunch of dragon tats, and she self annotates them with a "ROAR!"  Oddly, this was in the National Post the other day.

Might be a co-incidence, but sometimes, where there's smoke there's fire.

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...aked-a-punk-rocker-annotates-her-tattoos.aspx [work safe, no really]


----------



## Dragonfire (May 7, 2009)

Oddly enough I've met and hanged with a bunch of Celebs in my day..I wouldn't be surprised if some are furries


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 19, 2010)

Simon Cowel


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

MARILYN MANSON!
2:24 ish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoYmSKdDkW0
jk, i wish though :/


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 19, 2010)

Totally worth digging this up from a year ago.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasqua---oh shit, necro


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Simon Cowel


 
I chuckled.


----------

